# Need help on my custom 302!



## sheehy (Apr 6, 2010)

So I got a 302, took it apart, drilled the spool and rotor. In doing so I used a vice to hold them still and make sure my holes were accurate. I think I may have gotten the vice too tight and bent either the rotor or cup because I put it all back together no problem, I went to spin in and when the spool gets to the bottom of its travel it "stops". When I loosen the drag as loose as it will go and spin the handle, when the spool gets to the bottom it will "stick" to the cup and rotate with it for about 1/2-3/4 of a turn. I have cranked the drag all the way and spun the shit out of it in hopes that I can see the paint chip and tell me where its bent but I had no luck. I tried using crayons and coloring all the spots it could hit and look for "crayon disturbance" but the crayon didnt get touched. Im out of ideas. I can say that when the spool is not on the shaft at all there is no problems. Im out of ideas and may be willing to pay someone to fix it. Let me know if you have any ideas or think you can fix it. Its MUCH appreciated!!


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

Make the thrust washer is between the spool and the chrome spindle under the spool. It may be stuck inside the spool. If no washer is there that is the problem. Either that, or the screws that hold the counterweight are loose or the spool is damaged.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Squidder said:


> Make the thrust washer is between the spool and the chrome spindle under the spool. It may be stuck inside the spool. If no washer is there that is the problem.


Exactly what I was about to say...


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Squidder is definitely "The Guy"! I can help you if he can't.


----------



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

that about sums it up.


----------



## sheehy (Apr 6, 2010)

Okay so there is no washer under there or stuck in the spool. What are the chances that someone can mail me one? I would be willing to throw some paypal if you need it.


----------



## sheehy (Apr 6, 2010)

I went to ace and got one for .15 cents. You guys are life savers! I was ready to throw this thing in the trash! I did loose the clear plastic piece that goes on my manual bail bearing. Anyone know where to get another or do I need a whole new PUM?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I know that you already fixed the problem, but here is another cause that I ran into while playing with my 302.

The screw holding "the other side" of the bail to the cup, if screwed in too far can scrape the spool at the bottom of the oscillation stroke.


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*302*



NoMoSurf said:


> I know that you already fixed the problem, but here is another cause that I ran into while playing with my 302.
> 
> The screw holding "the other side" of the bail to the cup, if screwed in too far can scrape the spool at the bottom of the oscillation stroke.


 
Just make sure you have the right side and left side screws in the right places. The right side or bail arm side screw has the collar and the left side does not.

Rick C.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Squidder said:


> Just make sure you have the right side and left side screws in the right places. The right side or bail arm side screw has the collar and the left side does not.
> 
> Rick C.


Yes I know. But if the screw on the "other end" of the bail is screwed in all the way, it comes through the cup and touches the spool. My 402 is the same way.

Actually, I just took a closer look. screwing the screw all the way in presses the tag end of the bail arm through the cup. it is the bail arm tip that is scraping the spool, not the screw. Nothing a second or two on the bench grinder wont fix.


----------

